# Word of the Day: zest



## Em in Ohio (Jun 25, 2020)

Hint: 'zest' has more than one meaning.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 26, 2020)

The zest of a lemon can add extra flavour to a fruit cake.


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 26, 2020)

Zest is living life with a sense of anticipation and excitement


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 26, 2020)

According to Zest soap's advertisers, "You're not really clean until you're _zestfully_ clean!"


----------



## RubyK (Jun 26, 2020)

He began his exercise routine with zest and vigor.


----------



## RubyK (Jun 26, 2020)

After 15 minutes he was less zestfully exercising.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 26, 2020)

Mary has a zest for traveling  to exotic places.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 26, 2020)

I think my zest  for  washing /ironing  curtains got up & left me.
Would that be zestless?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 26, 2020)

I had been _zestlessly_ trying to think of a sentence to post here, 
when I then read all of the surprisingly and wonderfully _zesty and zestful_ reply posts, that all of you had written, 
and I suddenly found more *zest, *within myself, to apply to the endeavor! 

Humor , creativity, and shared laughter with others, is one of the reasons I Play the games.  

Thank you to @Em in Ohio   for having started this, and for following it through every day, for one FULL alphabetical cycle, for all of us.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 26, 2020)

When Eric completed his treatments and his cancer was in submission, he had a new zest for life.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 27, 2020)

When I was in college I had a real *zest* for learning!


----------

